# Stuff I remember from my early childhood



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

There are some odd things I remember from my childhood.

The first was seeing things that weren't there. I remember seeing toys where there weren't. That rarely happened, though, as far as I can remember. I also remember seeing my mom actually holding a fish in the pet store when she obviously wouldn't be. She then, of course, yelled at me after I stuck my own hands in the fish tank. I don't see things, anymore, but I am wondering if I should be concerned about this. Before I was maybe nine or ten, I used to think it was normal to see things. Maybe my memory is wrong, and I just think that I used to see things. I don't know, since it has been so long ago.

I also remember questioning existence when I was very, very young, maybe four years old. I remember thinking, "How do I know that life really does exist?" and, "How do I know if people are real and aren't just some robots or something, and do they really have feelings, or do they just fake it?" I always thought that questioning such things that I used to think were silly were just a part of childhood, but since derealization and questioning things like this (besides the robot thing,) I'm not so sure about that.
I don't remember having derealization when I was younger. Actually I do remember having it the one time when I was extremely tired from a day at an amusement park, but that's about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

dreamsofsomeday said:


> There are some odd things I remember from my childhood.
> 
> The first was seeing things that weren't there. I remember seeing toys where there weren't. That rarely happened, though, as far as I can remember. I also remember seeing my mom actually holding a fish in the pet store when she obviously wouldn't be. She then, of course, yelled at me after I stuck my own hands in the fish tank. I don't see things, anymore, but I am wondering if I should be concerned about this. Before I was maybe nine or ten, I used to think it was normal to see things. Maybe my memory is wrong, and I just think that I used to see things. I don't know, since it has been so long ago.
> 
> ...


hmmm, that is really interesting about you seeing things. It sounds as if what you wanted to see would appear before you.. or something like that.. im not sure.. kind of strange.

I can relate to you questioning reality. I believe i was about 5 or 7 when i looked in the mirror and asked myself 'who am i?' that was the first time i remember experiencing dp. I always felt as if i could hear the voice in my head (conscience) really loud. I felt as if i would think things that i shouldnt be contemplating on at a young age..and i felt like i was older than just a child.

possibly you were like myself.. were able to tap into dp or dr states sometimes but only experienced it strong during stress or too much thinking when older.

How is it now for you? all the time?


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

i think its normal for little kids to think that. i used to wonder if everybody was robots and i was the only one real


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

dreamsofsomeday said:


> I also remember questioning existence when I was very, very young, maybe four years old. I remember thinking, "How do I know that life really does exist?" and, "How do I know if people are real and aren't just some robots or something, and do they really have feelings, or do they just fake it?"


seriously, who didn't have this thought?


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

cris24333 said:


> i think its normal for little kids to think that. i used to wonder if everybody was robots and i was the only one real


Oh, okay. The biggest thing that worries me, though, is everything else.

EDIT: I might delete this. I'm unsure, though.


----------

